# Anyone else had issuses with screwfix returning tools



## marcy marc (12 Feb 2012)

Has anyone else had a problem or issuses returning tools to screwfix even though you have proof of perchase , and given the excuse yes you bought it from here but you don't have an invoice number without an invoice number we cant change the item even though its faulty .


----------



## RogerBoyle (12 Feb 2012)

No 
Only ever had to show the reciept 
That was at the Burton on Trent Shop
For a Makita 18v Drill after 21 days

Roger


----------



## PMK54 (12 Feb 2012)

I saw somebody return a pipe bender last week to the store in Derby and once he'd showed the receipt they swapped it without any quibbles.


----------



## Mark A (12 Feb 2012)

I've returned to Screwfix: a random orbit sander, unopened the day after I bought it; a biscuit jointer, within the 30 day returns period as it rubbish; and a belt sander, about 3 months after I bought it as it had broken.

Screwfix are generally good with returns, as long as you have a valid excuse. As for Homebase....

Mark


----------



## marcy marc (12 Feb 2012)

i have had this problem ongoing for awhile even there customer service team have said because we cant find your invoice on our system we will not change it even though you have proof of perchase . erbaurer router that does'nt work as it should and the plunge mechanism is so stiff you cant set accrurate depths and there seems to be a retaining washer or bush missing on the pillar on the left hand plunge side . the manger of the store also says this is defective but with out the invoice matching my proof of perchase they will not exchange this faulty item . thanks for the replys guys i think ill be handing this over to trading standards .


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Feb 2012)

marcy marc":ig4jmplj said:


> i have had this problem ongoing for awhile even there customer service team have said because we cant find your invoice on our system we will not change it even though you have proof of perchase . erbaurer router that does'nt work as it should and the plunge mechanism is so stiff you cant set accrurate depths and there seems to be a retaining washer or bush missing on the pillar on the left hand plunge side . the manger of the store also says this is defective but with out the invoice matching my proof of perchase they will not exchange this faulty item . thanks for the replys guys i think ill be handing this over to trading standards .



Are you saying "you have no invoice" .... in which case I think they have the right to refuse refund


----------



## Chrispy (12 Feb 2012)

I don't understand what's a proof of purchase if it's not an invoice?


----------



## No skills (12 Feb 2012)

Could be (for example) a credit card statement which would show the money being taken by screwfix but not have the invoice details on it.


----------



## marcy marc (12 Feb 2012)

a reciept is proof of perchase , but also when making sales they make whats called an customer invoice on there own system , this happens apparently when asked your details are asked for at the counter and at the end of the transaction . so what screwfix say is reciept is proof of perchase but without a corasponding invoice on there own system that confirms the proof of perchase number no refunds or exchanges can be made under this new company policy. EG you have a reciept and your details on the system dont match because name being misspelt or they imputted the wrong post code or both , and according to there customer service telephone help or the sales assistant imputs Anonymous invoice number dont match the reciept. so under this new system if they dont match your reciept of perchase is worthless .
I personally have never come across something so ridiculous in all my years buying tools . i certainly will not be using them again .


----------



## ossieosborne (12 Feb 2012)

It's funny how this situation varies for different branches in a chain of stores. I returned a pair of Doc Marten boots two weeks ago that were purchased in mid December. My step-son no longer had the receipt but the guy in Screwfix (Peterborough) replaced them based on the their computer record. It was further complicated by the fact that my wife had bought them under her own name with a money off voucher.

Well done Screwfix IMO.

Oz


----------

